

Encoding images in tiny messages; don't align values at bit boundaries - lambda
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/891643/twitter-image-encoding-challenge/904874#904874

======
eru
Interesting. Perhaps fiddling with JPEG will produce good results, too. For
example you could skip most of the headers.

